# Headlight Question



## dexley74 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm posting this message on behalf of my mother who is having a hard time seeing at night in her 03 Altima. I've done some searching and I understand we could install HID lights but this is rather expensive and I honestly have no knowledge of these lights and if they're legal, work better, etc. I installed the OEM fog lights and that helps some but not enough.

So the question is, what are her options? I appreciate your suggestions and feedback.


----------



## melgirl177 (Mar 2, 2005)

I too had a problem seeing at night and I have an 03 Altima. My boyfriend just adjusted my headlights to point downward onto the road more and it made such a difference. AND it didn't cost me a dime!  If you need to me to ask my boyfriend exactly how he did it, let me know... I remember that all it took was a wrench cuz he said that there is 1 bolt that adjusts where the headlight points.


----------



## dexley74 (Dec 15, 2005)

melgirl177 said:


> I too had a problem seeing at night and I have an 03 Altima. My boyfriend just adjusted my headlights to point downward onto the road more and it made such a difference. AND it didn't cost me a dime!  If you need to me to ask my boyfriend exactly how he did it, let me know... I remember that all it took was a wrench cuz he said that there is 1 bolt that adjusts where the headlight points.


Any guidance he can provide would be great. Thank you!!!


----------



## melgirl177 (Mar 2, 2005)

Well since it was awhile ago, he said that he can't remember much other than that he had to take a bunch of stuff out to just reach the adjuster bolt... Maybe check the car manual? It may show how to get to the bolt... My car is pretty far right now otherwise I'd check it out.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i have a 2004 altima and i had the same problem the lights on it sucked... i did buy a HID kit and let me tell you.. whoa!! you would never go back to halogen.. it got a lilttle expensive but if you really want to see whats ahead of you spend a couple hundred bucks on the HID's there arent too hard to install and it only takes about an hour.. the tricky part is pointing them or getting them aligned.. that's where i had the most problems.. if you don't want to spend money on HID's i suggest you go to pep boys and you get some silverstar light bulbs they run anywhere between 35-45 bucks.. like any other nissan it's not the part.. but the labor.. to replace the light bulb it takes some work.. if you want to do it the lazy way you have to pull out the long tube that goes to the windshield tank.. get a 10mm wrench and get the coolant reservour out of the way.. that should give you easy access to the light bulb.. as on the drivers side you have to take out the air intake box.. that should give you enough room to get at it.. but becareful its tight in there.. you will have a hard time.. now .. if you want to do it right.. it takes a little more time and work.. its not too hard if you know what you are doing... but if you are going to do the long way i suggest you do it for the HID's so its worth the work.... whatever you decide on doing.. keep me posted and ill try to help you out...telling you wat screws to take off.. bla bla because it wont say it on the manual... well anyway if you are trying to point the headligts downwards there is a screw it is directly under where the turn signal bulb goes but its down there .. i mean down there the passenger side you might get at it with an extension and a wrench but the drivers.. bumper has to come off along with the headlight just to align it.. before you start any work.. make sure you have ur tools.. a place to put the screws and bolts you take off and make sure you have time to do it.. otherwise you are just going to fuck up ur car...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh and about the HID kit it cost me 379.99 405.99 with tax.. it is not legal .. BUT since altimas do come with HID's make sure you buy a 4300k kit and you'll get away with it.. now if you want to get pulled over all the time and look purple like barney buy one of those 10,000k kits they got on ebay.. 
www.xenondepot.com check em out.. thats where i got them...


----------



## dexley74 (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you for the info cdmorenot, I'll keep you posted on what we decide to do. I have learned quickly the Nissan's are a bit of a pain to work on. Thanks again!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

anytime.. let me know..


----------



## 3.5altman (Jan 5, 2006)

yes hid's all the way. thats my next mod


----------

